# Automated Control Manufacturers?



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm doing some prep work for an upcoming series on automation (analog DC operation only), so I'm fishing for manufacturers who make products that do the following:

Back-and-forth (i.e., trolley line)

Automatic station stops

Reverse Loop detection/control

Multi-train operation (two trains on the same track, running so to avoid hitting each other)

Passing Siding control (two trains on a loop; one runs into a siding, the other leaves)

One I haven't seen, but maybe someone makes--automatic protection of a diamond crossing. 


I've looked through the adverts in GR and found a few manufacturers, but I'm sure I'm missing someone, or someone has used a product "off label" to do something like this. 

Later,

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You probably know these two pages:

Model RR electronics

Dave Bodnar's pages


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Good Luck on your search.

I have renewed my efforts again in finding a computer controlled system for DC operation.


There is not much out there for Large Scale Trains.

I bought a system years ago in 1996 and still have it, but has a limit on total power for our scale. Love it but not supported anymore. 


I will be watching this post closely to see what others come up with.


----------



## irskir (Sep 13, 2008)

RR Concepts 

http://www.RRconcepts.com 
http://www.StationMaster.net 
http://www.YardMaster.info 
http://www.ModelTrainControllers.com 

FYI that's me! StationMaster systems have been controlling DC large scale trains for over a 2 decades. We just finished some very nice commercial Christmas operations at the Nixon library, the Maine Mall and the Gaylord Texan. Videos and photos are available. 
The nice thing about DC track control systems is that trains can run out of the box. 

Also, FYI there will be a new generation StationMaster system which will be released in about a week which will replace both the current StationMaster and StationMaster/Reverser. It has all the features of the current systems in addition to push button programming, 10AMP current capability, self-programming overload shutdown, built in reversing relays and changing between the automatic train sensing decelerate-accelerate reverser system and a StationMaster deceleration system by swapping a chip in a socket. (Don't mean to sound like a commercial, but I'm really excited about this) 

I have the new Reverser running on the test track now. When powered on it will run the train end to end and measure how long that took. After that it will automatically accelerate and decelerate stopping at the ends very realistically. Very nice. No sensors, magnets or modifications to the train. Just program the station stop delay and put the train on the track. 

The StationMaster can be used in anything from a simple 3 wire station stop with no sensors or magnets, to controlling a 5 track YardMaster siding. Wireless sensors are also on the drawing board. Tons of information, manuals and drawings are available online. 

Anyway, I am here. Please take a look and include me in your list! 
Thanks, Curtis


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Massoth just brought back their automatic shuttle (for DC) and their reverse loop module works for DC as well. 

One you may have missed is Champex-Linden; they used to (probably still do) make an electronic device where magnets alongside the track triggered your trolley to stop, go on etc. 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Massoth also made and continues to sell the LGB 55063 braking module (multifunction module) which can be used to automate many common analog or digital layout operations. On analog layout, the module can be used for operating programmed stops, reversing loops, and automatic shuttles. The module can handle 3 of the functions you want to automate, you would need 2 modules since each module can only handle 2 functions at a time. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey that Station master stuff is VERY cool!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course there are always the "home made" variety. I've posted the schematic for the "diamond protection" (Tortoise Bump A.S.S. system) and a few others here many times over the years.

Every system operation that you've noted can easily be accomplished using little more than relays, 555 timing chips with their resistors and capacitors, reed switches and magnets, or simple track gaps, if you can live without automatic slow down/speed up, and I think we do all of them on the Tortoise & Lizard Bash.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

One other really good source of information on the subject is a book that was published about 25 years ago by LGB: Track Planning and Technical Guide" (LGB# 0028E, copyright 1987 and authored by Robert Munzing), defnitely worth browsing through. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, DCC Bitswitch does analog.  link  

And Fred is right up in Evergreen.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Kevin, 
everything in your demand-catalogue could be done easyly with the LGB-epl system. 

http://kormsen.info/lgb-manual.pdf


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin[/b]

Are you looking at solutions that also involve a controlling PC/Mac computer?[/b]

I am at the 'crawl' stage of CTI's Train Brain learning curve.[/b] 
*Looking forward to "ANOTHER GREAT READ" from you.*

*
Ray*


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's an idea K.

Present a "factory" unit that accomplishes a purpose (assuming there is one), and also present the basic circuit using simple electronics that someone with soldering capablilties can copy. For example, do one month on the "leap frog" showing what's on the market and how someone could assemble the circuit themself.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By toddalin on 15 Feb 2012 11:30 AM 
Here's an idea K.

Present a "factory" unit that accomplishes a purpose (assuming there is one), and also present the basic circuit using simple electronics that someone with soldering capablilties can copy. For example, do one month on the "leap frog" showing what's on the market and how someone could assemble the circuit themself.
I think this is an excellent idea. I don't see much electronics in Garden Railways, and it's probably best not to have too much, but some occasional articles would be a nice change. I know that when I used to read Model Railroader that they always had electonic circuits that most people should be able to build, with a little effort. I had build a couple of power supplies with hand held units about 30 years ago that appeared in MR, one for myself and one for a friend. Mine still worked until a year or so ago when I think I distroyed the adjestable voltage regulator. Soemtime I'll get around to trying to fix it.
Bob


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's another one with analog controls for you Kevin: 


http://www.tams-online.de/htmls/download/Tams_Elektronik_Katalog_2012.pdf 

Keith


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I agree with some electronic articles popping up now and then. Maybe take a note from "Nuts & Volts" magazine and have a diy article or feature a manufacturers system with a simple "get you started" article supported with a website video with a demo and additional information.
I myself will be interested in automation via PC control but have not seen a clear cut source of info on systems and setups. I started out naively thinking a dcc system would do this with transponders and commands from the station, but it seems like you need another system to interface with dcc.
Looking forward to your articles Kevin.

Steve


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 14 Feb 2012 01:12 PM 
Kevin, DCC Bitswitch does analog.  link  

And Fred is right up in Evergreen. 
Fred is one great guy and wonderful to work with.

Give him a call.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, all. Lots of great leads and ideas to follow up with. Now to get some products in house and play. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 22 Feb 2012 06:18 PM 
Thanks, all. Lots of great leads and ideas to follow up with. Now to get some products in house and play. 

Later, 

K 
I have looked at all the products mentioned several years ago and even bought and used a few in commercial displays. 


Will be looking forward to your insight.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By RIrail on 21 Feb 2012 05:59 PM 
...SNIP...
I myself will be interested in automation via PC control but have not seen a clear cut source of info on systems and setups. I started out naively thinking a dcc system would do this with transponders and commands from the station, but it seems like you need another system to interface with dcc.
Looking forward to your articles Kevin.
Steve

*.....SLIGHT derail but related.....*
*Steve
Likewise, then I saw an exhibit at the local Historical society that used a PC to 
control trains/trolley's.*
*
They used CTI's Train Brain to sensed a "KID BUTTON" to start the action for ~3 min.*
*It was controlling AC powered trains and DC powered trolley system. 
Due to a 'track maintence issue', **the TMCC control was disabled and basic 
DC block control was enabled.*
*
The TB portion is layered above the transport level so it can control AC, DC, DCC, TMCC 
out of the box. Other users** are developing DCS and RFID support......
Ray*
*....BACK ON THE MAIN......*


----------

